# Mosquito Lagoon: Holly Wood: Everglades Fresh Water Snooks: Snake Bite Flamingo



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

That's a black drum at the top. 
Not a sheepshead. 



> Not some of my best trips, nor weather to be fishing in a Kayak. I'm going to be doing some trips on my boat soon, and will post. The ML trip was with Rob was hosted by Robert Duerscheidt. He is a great Red fisherman who gave me some good information to improve my Red fishing process.
> 
> Winds in Mingo hit around 25 miles on a Kayak that can be fun, and extreme low tide.
> 
> ...


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

> That's a black drum at the top.
> Not a sheepshead.
> Yea I know that is a Black Drum check my other postings. I stated I got my 1st Sheep Head not that the pic below was a Sheep head, but understand how it would look.   Thanks for pointing that out for me. Note the sheephead was small...but still my 1st. Happy to catch him any way..
> Here is the shot of that small little head.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > That's a black drum at the top.
> > Not a sheepshead.
> > Yea I know that is a Black Drum check my other postings. I stated I got my 1st Sheep Head not that the pic below was a Sheep head, but understand how it would look.   Thanks for pointing that oput for me. Note the sheephead was small...but still my 1st. Happy to catch him any way..
> > Here is the shot of that small little head.
> ...


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

You know man hit and run....hit and run...
I been after those Bone some time....no luck....have not seen them.
Also working on building skills with Red's...lots of fun/....just getting out these days.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> You know man hit and run....hit and run...
> I been after those Bone some time....no luck....have not seen them.
> Also working on building skills with Red's...lots of fun/....just getting out these days.



took me a few trips to figure out their pattern, but I got it on lock now. lol


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

> > You know man hit and run....hit and run...
> > I been after those Bone some time....no luck....have not seen them.
> > Also working on building skills with Red's...lots of fun/....just getting out these days.
> 
> ...


----------

